# Had A Great Time At Collins Lake



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, we got home yesterday from Collins Lake and our little get-together. It was great to see N70Q and VVRRRMM and to meet ROOKIE at our potluck.
I could not believe how high the water is! It was fantastic to see the lake FULL and to see the guys catching fish!
Hope we hook up again some time and camp together. OH, and the ice cream was wonderful!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Hopefully the weather cooperated! We went to S.F on Saturday and had a lot of rain. Sorry the trip with you guys didn't pan out for me this time.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> Hopefully the weather cooperated! We went to S.F on Saturday and had a lot of rain. Sorry the trip with you guys didn't pan out for me this time.


Saturday was just spotty light rain. Friday was the wettest day leaving Sunday and Monday great sunny days. We wished you could've made it this time too. 
Maybe next time.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

So glad the weather wasn't so bad for you all! We would really like to try again next time!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Was a lot of fun and can't wait to do it again. Was nice to see old friends and meet new ones. I think we should shoot for a spring, fall or winter rally there some time.


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

N7OQ said:


> Was a lot of fun and can't wait to do it again. Was nice to see old friends and meet new ones. I think we should shoot for a spring, fall or winter rally there some time.


We're newbies that would be *very* interested in joining....we would have joined y'all this time but had previous plans to dry camp in the Mojave desert, and then of course that fell through at the last minute due to weather. What a shame that the weekend before President's Day weekend was SO gorgeous, and then the holiday weekend was so bad, especially down south







.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Lets not forget the fish that was caught that weekend! Here are the three lucky winners of that weekend:
AJ:









Bill:









Tim:


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I am totally jealous now! Nice fish!


----------

